# Going to Cuba



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

A good friend of mine is going on vacation to Cuba and is going to bring back some goodies. As I don't have much experience with CC's I'm wondering if you can give some recommendations. They haven't even left yet and I can't wait till they get back. So far I'm thinking about Coro, Party Shirts, and Bolivar Belicosos Finos.

What else would you guys bring back if it was you?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bringing CC I th states is illegal bro!

Btw.. I love party shirts.. Makes me wanna git down!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

haa haa...
oh and as much as possible of everything!!!


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol... Thanks for catching the mistake.

Guess I should have stated in the thread they won't be bringing them to the US. They will be in Canada.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Make sure they only buy from reputable cigar shops and keep receipts. Buying cheap cigars off the beach = 100% fakes. The reason the receipts are important is because the customs guards can take your smokes away if you do not have proof of legal purchase.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> Make sure they only buy from reputable cigar shops and keep receipts. Buying cheap cigars off the beach = 100% fakes. The reason the receipts are important is because the customs guards can take your smokes away if you do not have proof of legal purchase.


Interesting.. What about any cigars you take with you on your travels? Will they take those also?

Tal~


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Steel Talon said:


> Interesting.. What about any cigars you take with you on your travels? Will they take those also?
> 
> Tal~


To be honest I have no idea.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Technically, you are allowed 50 cigars without a factura when departing Cuba. Having said that, Cuba isn't really that technical, lol. I have left with much more and have seen guys bring back suitcases full of customs without an issue. I get searched almost everytime I leave Cuba, show them the facturas I have. A little bribe helps if they are in a bad mood.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Make sure to give your friend a longer list, depending on where he's going they may not have stock of what you want, maybe give him a list of 10 in order of preference. 

There's a good site about "Cuban Cigar Information" on the web that gives some location information for reputable stores and prices.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will definitely be letting him know.

Now onto the cigars. Help me expand my list!!!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

What do you like now so we have an idea what your profile is?

Also what's your budget


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Budget is around $500 give or take. Not sure how much that could get in Cuba.

As far as profile I'm really interested in trying as many new types as possible. I don't have much experience in CC's so I'm open to pretty much trying anything that you guys recommend.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

My suggestions... (I usually like a creamy smooth cigar, usually a robusto or torpedo) these are what I'm looking for when I go there...

Cohiba Behike
H. Upmann Magnum 46
Partagas Serie D #4
Partags Serie P #2
Por Larranga Petit Coronas
Ramon allones SS
RyJ Churchills (for the wife)
SCdlH La Punta
Vegas Robaina Unicos
Cohiba Robusto
Bolivar RC


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

To be completely honest I find the one cigar I wish I had more of but can't seem to afford is the Cohiba Robusto. IMHO, they are absolutely stellar cigars and if I had a friend heading to Havana I would have them break the bank for those and those alone. If I were to add anything to that very short list I would request a box of HdM Doble Coronas.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

GrEg NiCe said:


> Budget is around $500 give or take. Not sure how much that could get in Cuba.
> 
> As far as profile I'm really interested in trying as many new types as possible. I don't have much experience in CC's so I'm open to pretty much trying anything that you guys recommend.


Hey greg, check out Marty Mix's Cuban Cigar Retail Prices in Cuba or Cuban Cigar Information Pricing1, Cuba, Cigar, Cigars, Pricing for prices, as for the party shirts:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you are new and want to get a good representation of the marca's
Boli, Unicos, CCE ( if you can find them)*, Petit corona
Party, 898*, PSD4, C3
Monte, #4, #2
Upmann, #2, Connie 1, SW * 
Cohiba, Espleciales, Robusto, Esplendido*, Behike 52
VR, Unicos, Classicos

This is a good sampling of readily available inventory and many are smoking well young.
I am sure if you said you had been smoking CC's for 5 yrs, the list would be different.
I put a " * " on the ones that would be on the top of my list

Edit:
If 500.00 is the budget

Boli Corona Extra*
Party 898*
Monte #4
Upmann Epicures*, or connie 1
Cohiba, Siglo II*

If buying boxes, you may only get 4 out of 5...............Merry Christmas


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

If I was going, I'd find someone who could rool me a bunch of fresh ones. Then freeze them back to the hotel. What's good to not here is that the bands will raise red flags every time. So no bands= No proof IMO, so sue me lol


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> If you are new and want to get a good representation of the marca's
> Boli, Unicos, CCE ( if you can find them)*, Petit corona
> Party, 898*, PSD4, C3
> Monte, #4, #2
> ...


2 other GREAT inexpensive options
Upmann 1/2 corona
San Cristobal El Principe
Both very inexpensive and great representations of the marca's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GrEg NiCe said:


> A good friend of mine is going on vacation to Cuba and is going to bring back some goodies. As I don't have much experience with CC's I'm wondering if you can give some recommendations. They haven't even left yet and I can't wait till they get back. So far I'm thinking about Coro, Party Shirts, and Bolivar Belicosos Finos.
> 
> What else would you guys bring back if it was you?


I would bring back stuff that is impossible to get anywhere else!
Like Custom rolls or very rare hard to find Habanos!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm putting on my party shirt right now...it's christmas


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would bring back stuff that is impossible to get anywhere else!
> Like Custom rolls or very rare hard to find Habanos!


Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

And ideas Tony? What are some rare cigars?


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Haven't been on here in awhile, but thought I'd chime in;

Keep it simple. Depending on your friends knowledge of cigars, I would stick with the basics; PSD4's, Monte2's & 4's etc. If they're not cigar smokers, chances are they'll make one trip to a cigar store, and that'll be it. I even find it hard sometimes prying my butt off the beach (where the drinks are free) to hit the shops.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GrEg NiCe said:


> And ideas Tony? What are some rare cigars?


If i where going i would look for Partagas pyramides from 2000, Cohiba Double Coronas from 03, Hoyo De Monterry Pyramides from 03. Any of the rare festival de Habanos presentations that might still be around. Last but not least some custom rolls from any of these rollers!
Hamlet, La China, Santos, Yolanda, Monsdale, Juanita, Alfredo, Reynaldo, Taboada.
I doubt you will find any Taboada's as he recently passed but it never hurts to ask. Enjoy the Trip!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If i where going i would look for Partagas pyramides from 2000, Cohiba Double Coronas from 03, Hoyo De Monterry Pyramides from 03. Any of the rare festival de Habanos presentations that might still be around. Last but not least some custom rolls from any of these rollers!
> Hamlet, La China, Santos, Yolanda, Monsdale, Juanita, Alfredo, Reynaldo, Taboada.
> I doubt you will find any Taboada's as he recently passed but it never hurts to ask. Enjoy the Trip!


Bingo! The custom rolls are the way to go. I am loving Reynaldo and Hamlet customs lately, but any Tony mentioned will be great. I understand La China may be having trouble with her arthritis.

And get big or unusual sizes, too!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

*1: do *NOT* buy cigars from any single person*
*2: get them *ONLY* from an LCDH (La Casa de Habanos - the state-run cigar stores)* Although the airport shops are pretty reputable too, but less selection.
*3: if they're coming back via Canada, make *SURE* you have your receipt from the LCDH. And 2 boxes (50 cigars) *MAX*.* Canada customs 'can' let you through with more if they're feeling nice, but 50 cigars is the legal limit (before duty/taxes are applied)

As for what type of cigars, stick with the big names.. they didn't become big names because they taste like crap.

- Montecristo #2 (or Diplimatico #2 - I find they're very similar)
- Cohiba Robusto
- Partagaos Serie D4
- Montecristo Edmundo or Petit Edmundo
- H. Upmann Magnum 46
- Cohiba Siglo 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 (the entire Siglo line is good)
- Punch Punch

*NOT Guantanamara!* They are probably the most common cigar in airports and street vendors, etc.. they're cheap, and they're cheap because that's the only way people would buy them.

But no matter what, stick with buying them ONLY in an LCDH !!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

And always freeze what you bring back.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/321321-beetles-bhk.html


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

HWiebe said:


> Make sure they only buy from reputable cigar shops and keep receipts. Buying cheap cigars off the beach = 100% fakes. The reason the receipts are important is because the customs guards can take your smokes away if you do not have proof of legal purchase.


FYI - your allowed 50 cigars with out govt factura (recipt) cuban customs wont turn a head unless u have more then this

agree only buy at LCDH and trusted dealers, no beach, and dont fall for the hotel worker that say they have family that work at the factorys, cause there wrong.. lol


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

karmaz00 said:


> FYI - your allowed 50 cigars with out govt factura (recipt) cuban customs wont turn a head unless u have more then this


I think he was referring to the incoming country's customs (??) The last time I came back from Cuba, Canada customs didn't ask to see the receipts. And I'm allowed 50 cigars tax/duty free, so it wouldn't really matter how much they cost. But I'm sure if I tried to bring more than my 50 cigars limit, they'd want receipts showing the cost.

But yes, outgoing from Cuba, Cuba customs *can* ask you to provide receipts, proving you bought them from a legit source. But many LCDH's (most actually) don't give receipts on anything smaller than a box of 25. I was in Havana at an LCDH and asked for a receipt for my 2 boxes of Monte #4s and she said receipts were only given on boxes of 25. Then again, in Cuba, you ask one cashier the time and she says 3pm, you ask the cashier next to her and she says 4pm... so who knows.



> and dont fall for the hotel worker that say they have family that work at the factorys


haha, reminds me of our day-long tour guide/cab driver. I *KNEW* sometime during the day to our trip to Havana, that he was going to mention he had a 'source' where I could get 'good' cigars. About 3hrs into the trip, we're driving in Havana, we get out at the Capitolio, and I'm the last one getting out of the van. He turns and whispers "hey... if you want cigars, my brother in law can get what you want for less than half price." It was all I could do from keep from laughing. I KNEW he was going to say something at SOME time during the trip, because I've heard the stories, so when it happened it was quite funny for it to finally have been said to me


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah, cdn customs dont ask for recipts at all, this was the first time in 6 trips to cuba i was asked for recipts... doesnt effect me too much, (cuba customs that it


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

All great stuff here! When I was there last (before a cigar smoker) the life guard came up to me and told me he had some boxes stolen from the resort buried in the sand. I said no thanks but he looked at my bracelet colour and knew it was my last day. The good part was the towel guys. If you slipped them a couple of bucks they hand you back your towels with a 26er of Rum. 

I hope to go back soon and spend more time in Havana this time around.


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

bracelet color?


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

ATCarp said:


> bracelet color?


I believe he's talking about the bracelets for the resorts.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

has anyone heard of People to People of the Global Volunteers Organization group? 
A good friend and BOTL has been there twice in the past 12 years working through this program. Not really work related, but more as an educational program.

Edit; I found this... http://travel.nytimes.com/2011/07/10/travel/at-long-last-legal-trips-to-cuba.html?_r=0


----------

